# Preparacion para una entrevista sobre Instrumentacion



## aknightofgod (Oct 11, 2010)

Buen dia, no se si sea el lugar correctopero aqui posteare.

Soy recien egresado de la ing en electronica y tengo mi especialidad en instrumentacion y control, (a que suena bn, pero la verdad es q acabo de salir y no me ha tocado el mundo verdadero ), ahora si a lo bueno, estuve mandando cvs y me contestaron de una empresa que se llama rossbach de mexico, mi entrevista es en dos dias y espero obtener el puesto, leyendo de la empresa peus me entere que se dedican a cosas meteorologicas y asi, y viendo sus instrumentos vi varios en los q tienen experiencia. Yo sin embargo no he podido encontrar a grand etalle para q se pueden utilizar o como funcionarian, tengo la idea de que ya saben de de 4 a  amperes, o de 0 aa 10 v y todo eso, pero queria pedir consejo y a ver si aluien me daba alguna orientacion sobre lo que son:

La humedad relativa y temperatura

Punto de rocio

Dioxido de carbono

Presion barometrica

Humedad en gas natural

Humedad en aceite

ahora pues si tengo mas o menos idea de lo que se hace con ellos, y mas en clima, sin embargo pues cualquier aporte que me dieran o consejo seria muy bueno jejeje.

Espero no molestar mucho y de antemano gracias.

Una disculpa si en verdad este tema no va por aqui


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2010)

aknightofgod dijo:


> Buen dia, no se si sea el lugar correcto*▄*pero aqui posteare.
> 
> Soy recien egresado de la ing en electronica y tengo mi especialidad en instrumentacion y control, (a que suena b*IE*n, pero la verdad es q*UE* acabo de salir y no me ha tocado el mundo verdadero ), ahora si a lo bueno, estuve mandando cvs y me contestaron de una empresa que se llama rossbach de *M*exico, mi entrevista es en dos dias y espero obtener el puesto, leyendo de la empresa p*UE*s me entere que se dedican a cosas meteorologicas y asi, y viendo sus instrumentos vi varios en los q*UE* tienen experiencia. Yo sin embargo no he podido encontrar a grand*ES* *D*etalle*S* para q*UE* se pueden utilizar o como funcionarian, tengo la idea de que ya saben de de 4 a  amperes, o de 0 aa 10 v y todo eso, pero queria pedir consejo y a ver si al*G*uien me daba alguna orientacion sobre lo que son:
> 
> ...



Yo comenzaría por escribir correctamente.

*Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 12, 2010)

Todos estos terminos vienen de la meteorologia, me imagino que realizan algun proceso industrial y el perfil del puesto requiere que controles muy de cerca esos parametros..... como consejo te digo que es imposible que lo sepas todo, y ellos lo saben, asi que relajate y entiende esos terminos de manera "cultural" para que sepas de que te hablan cuando estes en la entrevista... 

Dicho lo anterior Wikipedia y Google son muy buena fuente para comenzar:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punto_de_rocío
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humedad_relativa
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temperatura
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Presión_barométrica

Te puedo comentar que la metrologia es un campo muy bonito, pero al que tienes que tenerle cuidado ya que se cuenta con equipos ultrasensibles y gracias a esto uno quiere controlar tanto los parametros que fisicamente ya roza en la imposibilidad


----------



## aknightofgod (Oct 16, 2010)

Ya fui y todo salio bien, muchas gracias por los consejos. 

Disculpa por haber escrito de forma que se te dificultara. No volvera a pasar.

Gracias por sus aportes.


----------

